# Farm Route in der Scherbenwelt?



## Toyuki (21. Januar 2008)

Hio
wollte mal fragen wo ihr am meisten Kräuter farmt und was ihr so farmt. 
Ich habe bis vor kurzem den äußeren Ring vom Schattenmondtal gefarmt 
(3-4Terrorzapfen, 3-4Alptraumranken und 1-2 Teufelsgras Pflanzen pro Runde).
Nun ist der Spot aber derbe überfarmt...

Vielen Dank 
Toyuki


----------



## obi-wan (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo Toyuki,

naja .. kommt eben auch auf die Uhrzeit an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Zu den "Stoßzeiten" (ab ca.16:00 Uhr) brauchst eingentlich nicht gezielt farmen gehen ... 
Ich gehe immer, nach meiner Arbeitszeit eben, eine Woche von 05:30 bis ca. 06:15 Uhr mit meinem Schurken Kräuter farmen, da findet sich immer genug.
Auch wenn man mal am Wochenende früh wach ist, ist Käuterfarmen so bis ca. 09:00 sehr einträglich.

Ansonsten habe ich meine feste Route (Shattrat ==> Marschen ==> Schergrat ==> Nethersturm), die ich immer fleissig abfliege.

Zudem mache ich mit meinem Schurken "Stealth Runs" in den Sklavenunterkünften und im Tiefensumpf.
Da hab ich am WoEnde ca. 30 Urflechten, und diverse andere Kräuter und nette Sachen gefarmt (ca. 2 Stunden Aufwand). So ein kräuternder Schurke ist doch echt was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

An Kräuter farm ich (bis auf die Flechten, die gehen ins AH) nur die Mats, die mein Main (Heildruide) und der Jäger brauchen:

Teufelsgras, Traumwinde, Terrorzapfen, Netherblüte und Zottelkappe.

Zum reinen Goldfarmen mit Kräuterkunde hab ich keine Zeit, da ich die beiden o.g. Chars immer beide für Raids bereit halte.


Grüsse

Dry


----------

